# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: БТТ >  M41A3 Walker Bulldog от Павла Гусьева ака GUS

## Петр Берестовой

Страничка модели: http://modelism.airforce.ru/armour/g...ldog/index.htm

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Итак, уважаемый Павел Константинович, моё мнение: :Wink: 
Припылить бы немного не мешало, какие нить пятна/потёки добавить.
А так симпатишно :Biggrin: 
Поздравляю с хорошей моделькой!

----------

